# Steve Vai (PICTURES ADDED)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A couple of stops in Canada for this tour.

Sun 09/16/07 Vancouver, BC Commodore Ballroom 

Sun 09/23/07 Toronto, ON Massey Hall


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Do you know when tickets go on sale? I have to see this!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't think it is listed on Ticketmaster yet, you will have to keep an eye out.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Tickets for Massey Hall are on sale now at Ticketmaster


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

FFS no Ottawa date. I love you Steve but you've got to get your ass somewhere I can see you, haha.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> Tickets for Massey Hall are on sale now at Ticketmaster



...hmmmm...i wonder if its...um...affordable....

-dh


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

I will be there... in Toronto that is.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some tickets still available for the Toronto date. Gallery seting... but there are some available


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Big show tonight. We will let you know how it goes.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Man, I'd love to see that show.

What big acts have promoters got lined up for us in Korea this fall? Megadeth (I would actually see that even though I'm not a big fan...but it's on a Sunday night) and Scorpions (great guitar tone (Celestion G1265, right?), but I really don't care that much for their brand of metal. Too 'pop' for my own tastes.)).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Marnie with EVO and Vai*

Check out who snuck in there for some shots with Vai and EVO


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Cool. How did you manage that?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Some more shots*

Some sound check shots


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn that must have been pretty cool!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The show was great as well. I am digging a lot of his new material as well.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

:bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Steve Vai's not my "cup of tea" but it looks like you had lots of fun - cool pics. I'm confused though (not unusual, according to my wife!) - you're Marnie above, but you appear in GuitarsCanada pics. So, is Marnie the GuitarsCanada admin ?  Or am I Marnie? Now I'm really confused ! !

PS Steve Vai looks a bit like Geddy Lee in that pic.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Marnie is my GF. She is on here as Marnacious. :smile:


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

A couple of things: 

1. Did Vai play through a Fender and just have the CArvin Legacy stuff in thebackground for sponsorship "show" and because he is endorsed?

2. Thankgod Vai looks normal now instead of a weirdo. Nice to see he gave up the tight leather. (note to malmsteen, dungeons and dragons are out!)

3. Kudos on the cute GF, goes to show our breed of guitar geeks is way above the average gaming geek! lol. :wave:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> 1. Did Vai play through a Fender and just have the CArvin Legacy stuff in thebackground for sponsorship "show" and because he is endorsed?


I'm assuming he's reusing his rig from ZPZ for the solo dates since they're piggy backed on top of each other. On the ZPZ tour he's running two Legacy's and the Fender and he blends the Fender in with a volume pedal on his board. There's a great write up of his ZPZ rig at the back of the Guitar World with him and Satch on the cover. He's got this custom 3 x 12" monitor in front of him on stage that's Legacy - Fender - Legacy so he can monitor the blended sound. Very cool setup.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> I'm assuming he's reusing his rig from ZPZ for the solo dates since they're piggy backed on top of each other. On the ZPZ tour he's running two Legacy's and the Fender and he blends the Fender in with a volume pedal on his board. There's a great write up of his ZPZ rig at the back of the Guitar World with him and Satch on the cover. He's got this custom 3 x 12" monitor in front of him on stage that's Legacy - Fender - Legacy so he can monitor the blended sound. Very cool setup.


No sense in re-typing, this was the rig he was using explained above. Thanks for the compliments on teh GF, I will pass them along. :wave:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Check out who snuck in there for some shots with Vai and EVO


Can someone please explain what is happening around the neck picup of his guitar. In one of the pics it has a green colour next to the pickup. 

Is this wear to the pickup/pickgaurd and is the green colour just a reflection from the lighting?

Great pics, BTW

Thanks


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It appeared to be tape. The pick-ups on it are set very low, especially the middle one, as low and as far away from the strings as it can be. On FLO, the guitar you are talking about it is actually green.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks..certainly looked a bit unusual.

Dave


----------

